# Assorted Sentra SE-R Upgrade Parts For Sale



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

Again i am sorry for posting here as these are for pick-up only items. 

BRIDE Super Seat rail Side mount for Drivers side $100 (RNN14) modified for 91-94 Sentra 

TRUST/GREDDY Shiftknob screw in type for Nissan Thread $25 used blue center shift pattern/emblem. 

A pair of 92 Sentra SE-R seats in Good condition, no rips tears, very clean. $200 OBO 

HKS Super Powerflow for Sentra SE-R comes w/ new Filter Element and original Box $100 

2 JDM Dunlop Formula R D01J 195/55/15's Sticky tires 50% wear-perfect for track days $50 

A complete set of Clean 92 Sentra SE-R Rims (comes w/ center caps/not faded) w/ Falken Azenis 195/60/14's w/ 90% tread left $225 OBO 

2 sets of Axxis Pads for AD22VF brake upgrade- 1 in Box unopened, 1 set in box has been bedded in ready for track use. $80 for both 

Tevs 
714-458-5435 cel. 
714-939-2674 wk. 
714-484-0325 hm


----------

